# Going through old pics



## Mark Evans (30 Apr 2011)

Sometimes, I'll go through old pics and come across images, i didn't like at the time. Here's one, which i let slip through.

In the next 120cm i aim for a similar look, but with a massive 55cm W and 55cm H it should look even bigger than this image which is 45 x 45. 8) 

Picture taken with my 15mm sigma lens.


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Apr 2011)

i feels like i am in your tank mate. i love this perspective.  

i am wondering how many guys feels that, they get a boost when they're watching your aquascaping photos. well i also do a lot of photos, but whenever you post something this gives a spec feeling.  

the bolbitis and the wood combo looks really good and the surface ripple / light effect looks awesome.

great work Mark


----------



## Antoni (30 Apr 2011)

Cracking shot, mate!

Sometimes I wonder, how is possible to make such a great shots... we all try, but can not get even closer to this   

I believe that even Amano will be astonished by this one! Maybe he can learn something from you too   

As Victor said, I feel like I'm swimming in your tank, the perspective is fantastic and this ripple... makes me dreaming ...


----------



## danmil3s (30 Apr 2011)

i wouldn't normal post just to say nice shot mate, but there's something about that photo. i put a vote in for new ukaps wallpaper.


----------



## Johno2090 (30 Apr 2011)

I feel like a shrimp!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2011)

One of your best mate.  

The UWA works really well on that shot, capturing all the elements of the aquascape beautifully.  So many textures and shades of green.  I could stare at this for ages.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 May 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i feels like i am in your tank mate. i love this perspective.



Thank you Viktor. I'm currently drawing inspiration from your tanks at the moment, as they're my favorites at this current time. Very impressive.



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Cracking shot, mate!



Cheers Antoni. I'll always hunt for a specific angle which works in each individual tank...every tank has that 'sweet spot'



			
				danmil3s said:
			
		

> i wouldn't normal post just to say nice shot mate, but there's something about that photo. i put a vote in for new ukaps wallpaper.



Thats very much apreciated Dan, thanks for taking the time   



			
				Johno2090 said:
			
		

> I feel like a shrimp!



If you start breeding, I'll have some of you   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The UWA works really well on that shot, capturing all the elements of the aquascape beautifully.



Thanks George. The i'm using the UWA more and more these days, and works tremendously in a larger aquarium.


----------

